# How much does GSD shed compared to other dogs?



## Gabriel007 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello. I don't have a GSD yet. I'm still researching the logistics about proper dog care. I will be a first time dog owner but I do have a little experience with taking care of two Pomeranians (my sister's dogs). I recently bought a house with a medium-sized-fenced backyard.

When I get my GSD, I plan to keep the dog indoor (primarily).

I know that Pomeranians shed. I don't know if that's a lot or not but I can tolerate the amount of dog hair all over the place (the couch, rug, pants, t-shirts...everywhere...even food sometimes!). It's a matter of using the lint remover, brushing the dog and vacuuming.

Q: How much does the GSD shed compared to other dogs (e.g. Pomeranians)?

Granted they are bigger dogs, therefore the dog's hair are more noticeable. Anyway, any information is welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Many things can affect how much a GSD sheds. Three very important ones are in order: (a) what time of year it is - GSDs blow their coats more twice a year as the seasons change, (b) what line of GSD you have - my West german line GSD sheds much more than my East German line, and (c) what you're feeding your dog. Diet can really affect how much hair is shed and a no grain kibble or raw diet will usually cause a dog to shed much less than a diet of store brand food.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Mine shed heavily twice a year, but day to day --- much less than a Lab!

I think they're far easier than a lot of breeds.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Its really hard to say exactly how much they shed, but I do know there are several threads around here on whats the best vacum to buy...lol

Seriously though, they definately shed their fair share. They blow their coat a couple of times a year which is pretty much what it sounds like. A lot of brushing helps to a point but you can expect all the items you listed above and more.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

There is another name for the German Shepherd, and it is appropiately called German Shedder. I cannot compare it to your dogs, but my Shepherd sheds a lot, and is brushed at least three times weekly in the garage.

Right now I am surrounded by flood waters, so my Ex has taken my two German Shepherds. The white female sheds little, but the tradional sable/black European Shepherd is shedding like crazy. The Ex has a Chow, but nonetheless could not believe how much my dog sheds.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

All the time far as I am concerned.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyAll the time far as I am concerned.


Yep. The amount varies through the year from very little to the blowing the coat period and a lot of it depends on the factors that GSdad mentioned. Environment could play a factor as well as the line of GSD you end up with.

Look at it another way - you say you recently move into your house? May want to search for the various vacuum threads on here in the chat forum for you best cleaning pal!

Oh







to the forum!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

They aren't called German SHEDDERS for nothing!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I've had a couple Poms as foster dogs, in comparison to them, my GSDs shed A LOT more, even accounting for the difference in size. The Poms needed more brushing to keep them from matting but most of the hair that they lost, they lost during grooming sessions. My GSDs lose hair during grooming sessions, and they lose it lying around, and they lose it when I pet them, and they lose it walking across the room. I own a Dyson and I use it! 

We feed a premium kibble, so don't know if it would be any better raw fed, but we've got German Shedders over here. 

I will say though that I find their hair much more manageable than the short bristles of something like a Dalmatian or even a Lab which seem to get stabbed into everything and are sharp and difficult to remove. My GSD-based tumble weeds are fairly easily dealt with the vacuum cleaner or lint brush.


----------



## Gabriel007 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and thanks for all the information. I didn't realize the the line of GSD and food would affect the amount of shedding. I'll definitely pay attention to the factors that GSdad mentioned.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I forgot to conclude with one thing. 

Despite the shedding, for those of us that like, and are willing to spend a bit of time with a GSD, they are the best dogs on the planet.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq
> 
> I will say though that I find their hair much more manageable than the short bristles of something like a Dalmatian or even a Lab which seem to get stabbed into everything and are sharp and difficult to remove. My GSD-based tumble weeds are fairly easily dealt with the vacuum cleaner or lint brush.



















I have 2 German Shedders and a "Heeler" all in the house. However I notice dog hair a LOT more when I visit my friend that has 2 Jack Russells. I get that little short white hair EVERYWHERE and as was said, it stabs into your cloths and you can't get it off!


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Spirit has always shed like my labs, just slightly more than the labs - until this past week. For the first time she is blowing her coat and boy is she losing hair! I'm brushing her daily and she still has clumps sticking out and patches that have blown that look like her hair is growing back after being clipped for surgery









Interestingly Eli's coat looks great


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I will take a German Shepherd's shedding over a Golden Lab or any other short-haired dog. It's everywhere and you can't remove it as easily.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Ava sheds more than Cooper ... which is hard to believe b/c he is a big fluff ball!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Over the years I've had some who started shedding on January 1st and stopped on December 31st. I've had others like Slider and Bruiser who shed once or twice a year. While Mac never sheds.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

GSDs shed a bit all year round. Not too bad at all, if you brush them. But twice a year, prepare to be amazed.







They blow coat in spring and fall. That's when you brush daily.







If fed a raw diet, GSDs shed very little.


----------



## Gabriel007 (Jun 14, 2008)

Here is a related thread that I just found in germanshepherds.com » Forums » Life With Our Dogs » General Information:
Shedding


----------



## Max Power (Feb 28, 2014)

a lot, in my experience. I had two standard poodle sisters for 12 years together and now just one who just turned 14 two weeks ago. That is 26 years of poodles. We go on vacation to Italy 3-4x a year and always drive. We just went down last week to the Garda lake and I can say that the GSD shed more in his first trip in the car than the combined total of 26 years of poodles ever did. It took me forever to get the fur off the seats. This is the last time I save money by getting fabric seats in my company lease car. Leather only from now on, even if I have to pay for it. The temp here in Germany was 75 when we left with little GSD shedding but it was in the low to mid 90s in Italy and the dog blew his coat out once again. I guess we are still in the middle of the busy shedding season, which appears to run from Jan. to December.


----------

